# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Rodin štand na Bundeku 12. i 13.09.2008. + fotosession 12.9.

## Mukica

*12. i 13.09. na bundeku će se održati ekofestival zagrebi! na kojem će i roda sudjelovati sa štandom.* 

više na http://zagrebi.com/hr/ 

dojite do nas da se upoznamo

petak, 12.09. od 15 h pa do kasno u noć 
subota, 13.09. od 12 h pa do...

----------


## renata

> dojite do nas da se upoznamo


zanimljivo ovo   :Grin:  
mozete naravo dojiti

----------


## Mukica

bas je zgodno ispalo  :Saint:  

ak se jos dvoumite do(d)jite do nas da vas fotkamo
*fotkanje je u petak od 17 do 19*
roda ce sve fotke koristit za svoje potrebe u brosurama, na portalu i slicno
dolazeci na FS automatski pristajete na to da mi koristimo fotke
a dobit cete i neki formularcic za potpisat

za fotkanje se traze mali sisavci i klincoberi u platnenima
bebe u maramama i tako to...
dakle... svi zeljni promocije   :Grin:

----------


## renata

ova fotka je s naseg prvog fotosesna, 2003  :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

tko ce doci na fotkanje?
ajde upisite se ak cete svratiti

----------


## Mukica

ajde cure

pa necemo snimat samo klince koji doje 
nego i one u majicama i one u platnenim pelenama, u maramama, slingovima... pa cak i one sto kopaju nos   :Smile:

----------


## Jelka

Ja sam se dogovarala s još jednom forumašicom za petak, kako stvari stoje, neće me nešto spriječiti, ali nikad se ne zna. Vjerujem da ti se zato nitko nije upisao, još.

S time da vam moja Jana nije neš zanimljiva, je cicavac, ali vani joj je preinteresantno da bi se sjetila tražiti.

----------


## leonisa

ajde, izvucite svoje rodne majice iz ormara i pokazite nam ih  :Smile:

----------


## Jelka

Doduše, ako bude toplo, mogu Jani obući addicted majcu.

----------


## kahna

Ja se isto ne javljam jer nikada nisam sigurna dali ću moći.
Sve ovisi o Luki i MM-u.
Dali vam što vrijede već postojeće  slike (slikane odličnim digitalcem)?

----------


## Ena

Paaa, mislim da bih mogla doći u petak oko 17h sa svojim curama.
Majice nemam, ali mislim da će pelene i cika biti dovoljni rekviziti, naravno i Dora kao fotomodel.   :Smile:

----------

